# Memory Spike - Server Crash



## kutu62 (Jun 10, 2010)

Whats up guys..

What could be the possible cause of my server basically locking up and becoming so slow apache can't serve pages and ssh takes 1 or 2 minute to log in and run commands like TOP?

I had this happen and it appears I had a ton of http processes running and the memory usage is through the roof! see attached.. also look at all the http in swread..? http error log has normal errors I need to tend to but nothing new

http://psychoutmma.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/crashlanding.jpg

Any troubleshooting advice? What does this look like to you?

Thanks


----------



## User23 (Jun 11, 2010)

read this plz

http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Apache,_Configuring


----------

